# Post your favourite melody that you wrote



## muk (May 5, 2017)

Hello all

Even if there isn't always a place for it in commercial works, melody is an important part of music, and certainly one that is easy to lock unto and memorize. I would be interested to hear the melodies you wrote that are your personal favorites, for whatever reason. It can be a heroic John Williamesque theme, or a quirky melody based on a complicated harmony, or a romantic singable tune, or anything in between. Whatever you are proud of, or are especially happy with, I would love to hear it.


----------



## Jaap (May 5, 2017)

Nice idea for a topic Muk  Also curious of course what yours is!

I wrote this tune a few years ago, but I still hum it now and then out of the blue and also recomposed it more then often haha, but this is it in the original form (clarinet is played live)


----------



## gregh (May 5, 2017)

this one - I wrote software to generate the material which I then arranged and edited a bit


----------



## Jaap (May 5, 2017)

gregh said:


> this one - I wrote software to generate the material which I then arranged and edited a bit




Nice one Greg. Eerie and confusing, but also beautiful and reflective. Wrote a Max/MSP or PureData patch or something really from scratch software wise? Enjoying it (though is leaves me with a creepy feeling, in a good way haha)


----------



## gregh (May 5, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Nice one Greg. Eerie and confusing, but also beautiful and reflective. Wrote a Max/MSP or PureData patch or something really from scratch software wise? Enjoying it (though is leaves me with a creepy feeling, in a good way haha)


thanks Jaap - I've done a few of these writing scripts in Matlab, which is a maths/engineering environment/language, but can be extended to read and write midi. Started out as a statistics exercise applying what are called surrogate data techniques from time-series analysis. The first one (not this one) came from asking the question - does note order matter in Satie's Gymnopedies? and then the project grew from there.


----------



## Voider (May 5, 2017)

Very calm, very simple, but I like what is happening in the silence between the notes.


----------



## muk (May 5, 2017)

@Jaap isn't that just great if a tune accompanies you over several years? Lovely track!

@gregh did I understand that correctly, you wrote a software that generated your track? Interesting. It's a very interesting, ongoing melody. It was completely unpredictable for me where it's going next. Cool.

@Voider beautifully meditative. Would you say that your melody starts at 0:00, or is that an intro and the melody starts at 0:13? It blends very nicely, and that makes it hard to tell (not that you have to. Ambiguity can be a very strong element in a composition).

Here is a short melody I wrote that I currently like. It's very simple, and nothing elaborated. But somehow I find it easily memorizeable, and despite the simplicity not boring (yet?):

https://app.box.com/s/w2rkuxhdv3aw6h4133qz4pmmr3mq0ggg


----------



## Rodney Money (May 5, 2017)

Love this thread!


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 5, 2017)

It's not a good piano sound (Addictive Keys Studio Grand, before I really understood its flaws), nor is this a great performance of it, but I still like to play this one of mine from a few years back. It's called "Adrift".


----------



## Voider (May 5, 2017)

muk said:


> Would you say that your melody starts at 0:00, or is that an intro and the melody starts at 0:13? It blends very nicely, and that makes it hard to tell



At 0:00 for me, but that may lie in the eye of the beholder  I'm glad you like it! The melody you posted pleases me as well.


----------



## Valérie_D (May 5, 2017)

I like this one, emotional 

Love the subtle playing of Christof at 1:19.


----------



## gregh (May 5, 2017)

muk said:


> [USER=10667]@gregh did I understand that correctly, you wrote a software that generated your track? Interesting. It's a very interesting, ongoing melody. It was completely unpredictable for me where it's going next. Cool.
> [/USER]



thanks muk, yes that is correct - my software generates material that I then edit and arrange and tweak til I develop something I like. Sometimes there is not much tweaking to be done, other times there is a bit


----------



## thov72 (May 5, 2017)

this was my first try with samples, Shevannai and Kontakt Factory Lib. Since I knew very little about working with samples (and composition) and since there was a bug in Shevannai that made it almost impossible to program keyswitches in Studio One I almost went mad....so this Song has been sitting unfinished on my hard drive, moved to a new computer ....almost forgotten
Thank you for this thread. Made me remember this melody. I´ll work on it....sadly in the next months I will have even less time than usual to work on my compositions, which is quite frustrating....maybe I should scratch together my last money and hire an orchestrator???


----------



## jonathanprice (May 5, 2017)

This melody has weathered a couple incarnations.


----------



## Jaap (May 6, 2017)

This was a great half an hour listening to all the pieces with my coffee! What a great music all and @Valérie_D - beautiful like this with Cristof at the cello! and @jonathanprice what a beautiful piece of music!

Thanks so much for this topic Muk (and lovely theme as well from you!).


----------



## ctsai89 (May 6, 2017)

I can't help but this is something i didn't write, but one of my favorite melody at this moment.


----------



## VgsA (May 6, 2017)

I think it's more about the associated memories... but I'd go with this one:


Nice posts, everyone.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful music, everyone! Just like Jaap, I had a cup of coffee and listened to all of these pieces - great way to start your day!

Here's something of mine. Probably not the strongest melody I ever wrote, but nevertheless it's something that keeps coming back to me every few days for the past couple of months.


----------



## pranitkhedekar (May 6, 2017)

Interesting thread


----------



## dannymc (May 6, 2017)

thov72 said:


> this was my first try with samples, Shevannai and Kontakt Factory Lib. Since I knew very little about working with samples (and composition) and since there was a bug in Shevannai that made it almost impossible to program keyswitches in Studio One I almost went mad....so this Song has been sitting unfinished on my hard drive, moved to a new computer ....almost forgotten
> Thank you for this thread. Made me remember this melody. I´ll work on it....sadly in the next months I will have even less time than usual to work on my compositions, which is quite frustrating....maybe I should scratch together my last money and hire an orchestrator???




god i love this is that sample choir? thanks for posting  also i agree with everyone else, lovely tracks posted here top class.

Danny


----------



## thov72 (May 6, 2017)

dannymc said:


> god i love this is that sample choir? thanks for posting  also i agree with everyone else, lovely tracks posted here top class.
> 
> Danny


it´s Shevannai


----------



## Sopris (May 6, 2017)

This is one of my favourite string melodies I wrote for a band I was in at the time, melody starts around 1:14.


----------



## dariusofwest (May 6, 2017)

This one (first part before the change up with the strings)-


----------



## Hywel (May 6, 2017)

I can't remember when I did this piece but it was in the pre VST instrument days and I think I used the sounds from an Akai GM MIDI module along with a digital piano. It remains a personal favourite piece of mine. Disclaimer - I am NOT a professional.


----------



## storyteller (May 6, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> I can't help but this is something i didn't write, but one of my favorite melody at this moment.




*Me, typically....*
Go to 8dio's site to buy something new. Start listening to demos. Inevitably,
Ivan Torrent's Axis of Love, Crystalline, or James Everingham's Reverie come on and end up on repeat for days. Then I remember that I forgot to buy anything from 8dio. *shrugs shoulders*
*Then I'll repeat this process all over again the next time I visit 8dio...*


----------



## muk (May 6, 2017)

Listening keenly to all the pieces posted here. Lovely works everyone. Fascinating how different everyones take about melody can be, isn't it?


----------



## jvsax (May 6, 2017)

The melody on "Nigamo" is one I've always liked:
https://www.jvsax.com/


----------



## AdamAlake (May 6, 2017)

That is always the melody of my most recent composition, this time it is this peaceful cue for a short film.


----------



## Fer (May 7, 2017)

Not sure if this is my favourite, but i like it actually...


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 7, 2017)

Lots of beauties, here. Congrats, everyone. One oddity - a helluva lot (on this page at least)seem to be in Dmaj. Wonder what's up w/ that... Anyway - nice work(s).


----------



## Maxfabian (May 7, 2017)

Always fun to hear peoples music and I have to say that meny of you are damn talented! Great work everyone
Here is a little piece I recently did, maybe not my best piece but I think it has something. Hope u enjoy it.



All the best to all of u!


----------



## Hywel (May 8, 2017)

Hi All

I've really enjoyed reading and listening to this thread on people's favourite melodies they've written. It's made me think that there could be a whole series of this type of thread in the future.

My ideas for the next ones in the series would be...

Favourite arrangements and orchestrations in tracks
Favourite piano only tracks
Favourite sound design elements in tracks
Favourite tracks with minimal instrumentation
Favourite tracks with maximal instrumentation
Favourite "out of your comfort zone" tracks
Tracks with favourite, interesting or unusual chord progressions

Well done @muk 

Best wishes

Hywel


----------



## Dave Connor (May 8, 2017)

Not sure if this is my favorite but there's a lot of melodic material in it along with some old school harmonies.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 8, 2017)

Thats one of my latest tracks (pls ignore the AudioJungle watermark). I believe that it's the nicest melody i have ever written


----------



## Franco (May 8, 2017)




----------



## dannymc (May 8, 2017)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Thats one of my latest tracks (pls ignore the AudioJungle watermark). I believe that it's the nicest melody i have ever written




i would of preferred it more if you had of posted a soundcloud link rather than having to listen to that awful audiojungle watermark. i'd be shocked if RF libraries have an issue with you posting your tunes on a forum. 

Danny


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 8, 2017)

dannymc said:


> i would of preferred it more if you had of posted a soundcloud link rather than having to listen to that awful audiojungle watermark. i'd be shocked if RF libraries have an issue with you posting your tunes on a forum.
> 
> Danny



Soundcloud link also has the watermark Danny. Unless you mean to upload it without the watermark on soundcloud which pretty much violates the exclusivity with the AudioJungle. I agree its ugly but we both know its necessary


----------



## dannymc (May 8, 2017)

> Soundcloud link also has the watermark Danny. Unless you mean to upload it without the watermark on soundcloud which pretty much violates the exclusivity with the AudioJungle. I agree its ugly but we both know its necessary



sorry didn't realize you were writing exclusively for audiojungle, my bad. 

Danny


----------



## Hywel (May 9, 2017)

Franco said:


>



I found this piece to be very moving indeed, I'd love to hear some background information about it, such as your inspiration, when it was written, how long it took to write and produce. I suspect that there is some deep emotional trigger underlying this.

Hywel


----------



## Chris D (May 25, 2017)

Some great melodies floating around! If theres a favorite its this during a dark time -


----------



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2017)

On my new album, if you listen to the song "Texas Dreaming" you will hear my favorite melody that I have written.


----------



## constaneum (May 27, 2017)

It's been years for this piece of song. Orchestration wise might not be that well done but this is the piece of work i've been fond with listening back my past works.


----------



## Uncle Peter (May 27, 2017)

I wrote this ages ago now. The pizzicato violin melody is quite catchy I think.


----------

